# Im worried about her!



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

You're getting her to the vet immediately, yes? She may have bloat, which is rapid and life-threatening. I hope you have access to an emergency vet where you live?

Hoping the best for you and your girl...


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I would just say you are doing the right thing in getting her to a vet, I would treat this as urgent, there's too many possibilities of what could be wrong but she needs a vet ASAP. Please update us as soon as you have news. Thinking of you both.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

I agree with the others -- please get her to a vet immediately! If it is bloat, they will be able to intervene if you get her there quickly.


----------



## Emnannie (Jul 19, 2014)

Thank you yes I am


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Agree with the others, people let us know how she is, hoping and praying everything is ok.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Please let us know what the vet said.


----------



## Emnannie (Jul 19, 2014)

My poor girly has got worse  she can't walk much now  she won't last much longer :'( I don' want her to be in pain any longer so i have made the tough decision for her to be PTS tomorrow. I really don't want to lose her as i love her so much but i would hate to think she was in pain longer than she needed to be :'(


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Did you take her to the veterinarian yesterday? If so, what was the prognosis?


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Sweetie, I'm so very sorry. It's such a hard choice to make, but such a brave one.

You're doing what it takes to love your girl the most you can, even when it means you have to thank her and kiss her good-bye.

So many of us have been there...you can lean on us, okay?


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thinking of you.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

We are all here for you. Sending prayers and hugs x


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Sending hugs and positive wishes.


----------



## Emnannie (Jul 19, 2014)

Thank you all so much! We took her too the vets and it was a cancerous tumour in her stomach  Sadly Jenny didn't make it through the night :'( I will miss her so much!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## gldnboys (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm so sorry.  (((HUGS)))


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry about your precious girl. 


When you feel up to it, if you would like to post a tribute about Jenny, tell us about her, share pictures of her with us, there is a Rainbow Bridge Section. 
I lost my boy three years ago, posting a tribute to him was very therapeutic for me, it was if it was the first step in the healing process for me. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your precious girl x


----------



## randomBvR (Dec 26, 2013)

Every time I hear one of these stories it brings tears to my eyes (and I'm at work, I need to stop crying!!). I'm so sorry for your loss, it's never easy losing a family member.


----------



## Emnannie (Jul 19, 2014)

Thank you all! It still hasn't sunk in that she's gone!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thinking of you, sending comforting hugs x


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenny*

I am so very sorry about Jenny-my Smooch and Snobear will take care of her at the Rainbow Bridge.

I added her name to the Rainbow Bridge List:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-13.html#post4789098


----------



## Emnannie (Jul 19, 2014)

Thank you all!!


----------

